# free schIII rotti!



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

http://spokane.craigslist.org/pet/1546357266.html


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow hes 10 years old I hope he gets a good home ...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Makes me nervous seeing a dog advertised as "free". To many ways that can wind up in the wrong hands.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

exactly how terrible it is this many years and years of training with this dog..


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

And to then just try and off it over craigslist. Craigslist is just not the venue to go to to try and find a responsible owner for your dog.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Desperate? Sounds like someone got themselves new competition dogs so they need to offload the dead weight. Why else wouldn't they be able to take the old guy with them?

You'd think in 10yrs of schutzhund training they'd know *someone* in the working dog community who wouldn't mind giving the dog a backyard and some meaty bones to chew on for the rest of its days... ](*,)


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> Desperate? Sounds like someone got themselves new competition dogs so they need to offload the dead weight. Why else wouldn't they be able to take the old guy with them?
> 
> You'd think in 10yrs of schutzhund training they'd know *someone* in the working dog community who wouldn't mind giving the dog a backyard and some meaty bones to chew on for the rest of its days... ](*,)


Or if they really are "omg moving must get rid of some dogs" offer the younger ones people will take more readily. The dog is 10 now you'd think it's earned it's meals, if they had a ready home available different story.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

That's just WRONG is so many ways & for so many reasons. Poor old guy. He deserves so much better then this.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Or, maybe the owner is dying and trying to find a home other than the local dog pound. Or, maybe the dog belonged to the significant other and they died and he/she is not a dog person. Or maybe the local powers to be have told him to get rid of the dog, or maybe he is a serious compeditor and the local codes say one or two dogs. Or, or ,Or. They are moving out of the country on short notice and simply don't have time to be perfect. Or maybe it wasn't his dog to start with but he got saddled with it but he is trying to do the right thing....again not perfect. If he would have simply, and quietly, had the dog euthanized he would have looked a lot better it appears.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Or, maybe the owner is dying and trying to find a home other than the local dog pound. Or, maybe the dog belonged to the significant other and they died and he/she is not a dog person. Or maybe the local powers to be have told him to get rid of the dog, or maybe he is a serious compeditor and the local codes say one or two dogs. Or, or ,Or. They are moving out of the country on short notice and simply don't have time to be perfect. Or maybe it wasn't his dog to start with but he got saddled with it but he is trying to do the right thing....again not perfect. If he would have simply, and quietly, had the dog euthanized he would have looked a lot better it appears.


It's not the fact that he's trying to get rid of the dog. And he says they are getting rid of him because they are moving and can't have that any dogs so the reason WHY has already been given. It's WHERE he's trying to off the dog... on craigslist. I could care less that they need to re-home a dog, craigslist simply isn't the place to do it, you never never offer a dog for free on craislist it's bad ju ju


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Why, I would do it. What's the problem, because it is on Craigslist he can't evaluate the people that want the dog? I have offered free dogs on different lists. Is that alright with you? Newspaper? Websites. Tell me which will meet the approval of yourself and others. Like I said, he could have just had the dog euthanized and be done with it.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

If that had been my dog and I did not personally know of a very good home for him.... I would euthanize and not leave it to chance!


----------



## Sammy Walker (Jan 27, 2009)

If nothing else ask to post it at your veterinarians office,at least you would be getting him a home that cares enough to get their dogs health care when their sick.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

It says "we're moving and can't keep all the dogs" so they're getting rid of the old ones. It's the way it is with some people. Maybe when they get old karma will rear it's head..........


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

That's a real shame. Particularly if nothing is even wrong with the dog. I'd offer to foster if it was even remotely close to me.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

*My take on this.*

I find this whole thread in a way sad and depressing.

We also have a ten year old dog with an advanced 
working title and I can't imagine him doing anything
else but living out his life and passing away here where
he was born.

But to disparage someone else without knowing fully
their life, not having done a mile or so in their shoes,
seems to me a little hard.

We are retired and live comfortably on the farm ( city boy
farm - no need for any of you "real" farmers to look
down on my eight acres.) which is paid for and have 
a pension and so forth.

Many of us are blessed, but these are hard times and
many people are losing jobs that seemed secure for
life or having other bumps in the road.

Is Craig's list the right place ? I don't know, it might
not have been my first choice, but I am fortunate
enough to have a lot of choices.

Perhaps we should just cut this guy a little slack, and
if he is able to find the right place for his dog via
Craig's list then that's what counts in the end.

However he came to this point in life, no matter if
it was in some ways perhaps his fault, it has to be hard
enough without a bunch of people pointing fingers
and making assumptions.


----------

